# Help with playback mode please!



## Courtney14 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello. I just bought a nikon d90 and am very happy with it. However whenever I go to my playback mode the picture flashes black in some parts. Why is this and how can I fix it? Thanks.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 15, 2010)

This flashing shows the parts of the image that are white and thus don't have detail or likely the correct colour.

Look in the manual under playback mode how to turn this off, though it is probably the single most useful thing you can display on your camera.


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2010)

Courtney14 said:


> Hello. I just bought a nikon d90 and am very happy with it. However whenever I go to my playback mode the picture flashes black in some parts. Why is this and how can I fix it? Thanks.


 Read your D90 users manual: pages 129, 163, and 253 for your issue.


----------

